# UK government mass censorship proposal.



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

Been reading up on the proposed legislation that will more than likely happen in the UK because "our" government seems to have a long record of restraining free speech.

Apparently it's to protect children. Isn't that the responsibility of a parent? Nowadays all modern parents seem to think to just let YouTube Kids babysit their child. Ugh no.

Well, this stupid law which from day 1 has already been dictated to pass, either means the forcing of using a US/other VPN, or physically moving out of the country. I'd suggest doing the latter as soon as possible. I don't have too much to lose though tbh, others will so this might not be a viable option -.-


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 9, 2019)

If it makes you feel any better, this is what governments and corporations all want but want to do in a way where they do it subtly and without backlash. It's just a matter of time before it happens worldwide.

I already use a paid VPN (Windscribe) daily so I can freely access the internet anywhere and everywhere. It also allows me to watch Netflix Japan, if I want but I don't feel like paying for Netflix right now.


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If it makes you feel any better, this is what governments and corporations all want but want to do in a way where they do it subtly and without backlash. It's just a matter of time before it happens worldwide.
> 
> I already use a paid VPN (Windscribe) daily so I can freely access the internet anywhere and everywhere. It also allows me to watch Netflix Japan, if I want but I don't feel like paying for Netflix right now.


I guess. It's almost mandatory now to have to pay extra for a VPN just to actually browse the Internet it seems


----------



## SG854 (Apr 9, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> Been reading up on the proposed legislation that will more than likely happen in the UK because "our" government seems to have a long record of restraining free speech.
> 
> Apparently it's to protect children. Isn't that the responsibility of a parent? Nowadays all modern parents seem to think to just let YouTube Kids babysit their child. Ugh no.
> 
> Well, this stupid law which from day 1 has already been dictated to pass, either means the forcing of using a US/other VPN, or physically moving out of the country. I'd suggest doing the latter as soon as possible. I don't have too much to lose though tbh, others will so this might not be a viable option -.-


Usually the first people to get censored are the people calling for censorship themselves. If you see a Nazi symbol irl, and want to post it online to expose them, they’ll take down your own account instead because you’re the one posting hate symbols.

The actual Nazi is smarter and isn’t going to get shut down because they don’t freely post hate symbols online because they don’t want to get shut down.


They were trying to stop “fake news” because of the New Zealand shooting, which infringes on freedom of the press, and twitter just outright blocked the French government to avoid legal problems. It back fired on them.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-europe-47800418

An Anarchy symbol is now considered hate material.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4664192

It usually back fires on people calling for censorship because they themselves are the ones that get censored first.


----------



## Kurt91 (Apr 9, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If it makes you feel any better, this is what governments and corporations all want but want to do in a way where they do it subtly and without backlash. It's just a matter of time before it happens worldwide.
> 
> I already use a paid VPN (Windscribe) daily so I can freely access the internet anywhere and everywhere. It also allows me to watch Netflix Japan, if I want but I don't feel like paying for Netflix right now.



Out of curiosity, anything good on Netflix Japan? I've seen some students at the college watching some interesting stuff that isn't on the local Netflix, and thought that it was kind of unfair to region-lock some stuff. I can understand a warning that subtitles and a translation isn't available, but not a full region-lock.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there a link to a news article or some sort of legislation tracker I can look at? Not that I don't believe you, as I've seen this coming for a long time. I just want to read more about it before I give my full opinion.


----------



## Viri (Apr 10, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> Apparently it's to protect children


Isn't that the same excuse China uses? lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> An Anarchy symbol is now considered hate material.


It wasn't already?


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 10, 2019)

VPN became mandatory the second the snoopers charter was passed 2 years ago.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 10, 2019)

Understand that the "protect children" has always been a crock of shit. It has ALWAYS been used to take away more and more rights for the illusion of security.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 10, 2019)

SG854 said:


> The actual Nazi is smarter and isn’t going to get shut down because they don’t freely post hate symbols online because they don’t want to get shut down.


I can think of a number of subreddits and other social sites that quite clearly disprove the idea of the "subtle Nazi."  What few remaining sites haven't banned them simply don't care about moderating or removing hate speech.


----------



## Viri (Apr 10, 2019)

nm


----------



## CORE (Apr 11, 2019)

When You Take Away Freedom In Any Form.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 11, 2019)

Censoring the internet, books, any form of media, etc with the excuse "think of the children" is just a crock of shit and a lame excuse for out of touch old fart politicians to do whatever they want.


----------

